# WOIN: Resources to help learn Magic in O.LD.



## Hero Zero (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm new to W.O.I.N. and looking it thus far. I'm having a little trouble fully grasping magic, tho'. Does anyone know if any resources they can point me to - YouTube videos or something? Examples in the book would have been helpful, but ....
Much apreciation in advance.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 21, 2017)

Not that I know of. But if you have specific questions, I’m happy to answer them!


----------



## Xaelvaen (Oct 21, 2017)

Related vein, Morrus:  When you lose dice for an exploit, do you subtract those dice *before* or *after* capping your dice pool?  In example, if you end up with 7d6, but have a cap of 5, can you drop the two 'useless' dice for an exploit, or do you have to reduce your pool to 3d6?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 21, 2017)

Xaelvaen said:


> Related vein, Morrus:  When you lose dice for an exploit, do you subtract those dice *before* or *after* capping your dice pool?  In example, if you end up with 7d6, but have a cap of 5, can you drop the two 'useless' dice for an exploit, or do you have to reduce your pool to 3d6?




There’s a sidebar in the book which explains the order of operations (and it’s explained in the rules FAQ too). Short answer: exploits apply after the dice capping. Dice capping applies only to the initial dice pool.


----------



## Xaelvaen (Oct 21, 2017)

Morrus said:


> There’s a sidebar in the book which explains the order of operations (and it’s explained in the rules FAQ too). Short answer: exploits apply after the dice capping. Dice capping applies only to the initial dice pool.




Aha - never even noticed the FAQ, was just looking at the reference document to see if the system forms to my playstyle (to determine if I want to get N.E.W. -and- the Xenomorphs setting, or just the setting and convert to my system of choice).  So far, I'm digging the sound of it, so the nifty special cover of N.E.W. is looking appealing =)


----------



## Morrus (Oct 21, 2017)

Xaelvaen said:


> Aha - never even noticed the FAQ, was just looking at the reference document to see if the system forms to my playstyle




Ah, cool. Just be aware that the WRRD is very bare-bones; it references most of the rules, but it doesn't really explain them (for example, the magic system is one page on the WRRD and about 60 pages in the actual book!)


----------



## Xaelvaen (Oct 21, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Ah, cool. Just be aware that the WRRD is very bare-bones; it references most of the rules, but it doesn't really explain them (for example, the magic system is one page on the WRRD and about 60 pages in the actual book!)




Nice core mechanic - using d6s and the cap seems to control the swing a bit I imagine.  You've certainly piqued my interest - thank you for the quick replies!


----------

